# Software for Philips pc camera model sic4700/37



## lady_dextra (Oct 5, 2008)

I moved and lost my installation cd. can i find the software on the internet?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

are you sure you need it?

what happens if you plug the camera in and turn it on... does windows regognize it in My Computer?

Has this camera not worked for a year... ...

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/612971-phillips-pc-camera-model-number.html


----------



## lady_dextra (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a different computer and it does recognize the camera. It still works but it says I just need the software.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You should be able to download this file. Just be sure to scan it for virus's prior to using it.

http://www.badongo.com/file/4018133

I found the file on a few different forums so there's a good chance it will do the trick.


----------

